# Take that Camera Everywhere!



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

You never know when something is gonna happen. One day while still working my day job, a coworker ran in and told me that a chemical plant exploded a short ways from my office. Luckily my then boss was very understanding and I grabbed my camera and left:
Copyright Cindy Crabb & David Bailey/OnlineNewsPhotos for Industrial Fire World Mag:


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2005)

Whoa! Did you get the center spread (double truck)? Any way dramatic photos!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> Whoa! Did you get the center spread (double truck)? Any way dramatic photos!


 
Yep, the whole shabang!  I was stoked of course although prolly only five people on the planet read this particular magazine....:lmao:   
It was surreal.  Upon each explosion, I could feel and smell my hair literally melt.
They didn't tell us until later that this chemical plant was medical.  You wouldn't believe the stuff that was being mixed by the explosions.  I was pretty sick for a few days afterwards.  I had the worst headache of my life for two straight days.
Thanks for the kind words!!!!!!!


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah yes. Small price to pay to have the photos published. That's a little morbid, but you get my drift. Personally I was promised a double truck once. Never got it. The details of that battle are better left unsaid.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 20, 2005)

wow - :thumbsup:


----------



## cbay (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice Work.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 21, 2005)

HOLY COW!!! That is unreal!!

Congrats on being published in the mag! That's excellent. Must've been amazing to be there.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

very awesome cindy!:hail: 
amazing captures.. and well published


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 21, 2005)

Very awesome!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Oct 21, 2005)

sweet captures...stuff never blows up around here 
anyway congrats on the spread..must felt great to see em in print


----------

